# USB 3.0 Upgrade Panal für 800D



## Biosman (24. Dezember 2013)

*USB 3.0 Upgrade Panal für 800D*

Hi,

Ich halte aktuell ausschau nach dem USB 3.0 Upgrade Panel für das 800D.

Gibt es eine möglichkeit da recht Günstig ran zu kommen? Ohne groß Import, Zoll, Wucher Versandkosten?

Gibt es sowas bei euch?


----------



## Bluebeard (3. Januar 2014)

*AW: USB 3.0 Upgrade Panal für 800D*

Hi Biosman,

Aktuell nur folgendes: KLICK!

Import, Zoll fällt weg, da Versand aus Holland kommt. Versandkosten... leider mit dabei und nicht als günstig zu bezeichnen.

Viele Grüße!


----------

